# [Heisec] Twitter setzt versehentlich tausende Passwörter zurück



## Newsfeed (9 November 2012)

Durch eine Panne haben die Betreiber des Microblogging-Dienstes bei vielen Nutzern für Verwirrung gesorgt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

